# Any Breeders of Shamo or Malay Chickens



## Tboy2580 (Dec 25, 2009)

As Above.

Preferably in Lincolnshire


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Tboy2580 said:


> As Above.
> 
> Preferably in Lincolnshire


Your best bet is look in the link.Theres a fair amount of OEG,Indian,Shamo,Ko shamo,Malay,Asil and some game bird cross breeds.

Poultry / Accessories For Sale and Wanted in Lincolnshire on Poultry Ads UK


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Love Malays. My Dad used to keep them, some of the cocks were nearly 3 feet tall!


----------

